# Milan: Arnaut, Hines e Prelios. C'è anche un soggetto italiano.



## admin (23 Dicembre 2019)

Marco Bellinazzo, su Il Sole 24 Ore, dedica un dettagliato articolo alla situazione societaria ed al futuro del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, l'articolo integrale redatto dal giornalista su Il Sole 24 Ore. 


Milan in crisi. Viva il Milan! Nel cinico mondo degli affari le attuali difficoltà del club rossonero, aggravate dal clamoroso rovescio bergamasco, potrebbero essere viste come delle magnifiche opportunità da eventuali compratori. Meno bene va il team di Pioli più facilmente il fondo Elliot potrebbe abbassare le pretese e liberarsi di un “asset” che sta diventando indigesto, soprattutto sotto il profilo mediatico. Certo l’hedge fund americano non è abituato a registrare minusvalenze e non si rassegnerà a un passaggio di mano che non sia remunerativo. Per quanto le amnesie della squadra e gli errori fin qui commessi dalla dirigenza abbiano reso molto più complicato del previsto il piano di una ricca buonuscita dal settore calcistico.

Il Fondo Elliot e lo stadio

Fino alla fine di settembre la famiglia Singer, oltre ai 300 milioni prestati a Yonghong Li e incassati dalla Fininvest al momento della cessione del club, ha immesso nel Milan altri 325 milioni per far fronte al fabbisogno di cassa e per estinguere il prestito obbligazionario da 116 milioni acceso nella gestione cinese. Ma il Milan brucia una decina di milioni al mese e fino al prossimo 30 giugno potrebbe sarà necessario girare al team almeno altri 60 milioni.
Per non perdere soldi il fondo Usa perciò dovrebbe vendere il Milan per oltre 700 milioni, senza considerare un indebitamento finanziario netto di 83 milioni al 30 giugno 2019 e un saldo tra debiti e crediti da calciomercato negativo per 75 milioni. Includendo anche questi debiti si sale infatti a 850/900 milioni nella valutazione del club. Nell'aprile 2017 all'epoca della vendita alla Rossoneri Sport Investment Luxembourg la valutazione del Milan era pari a 740 milioni (cifra comprensiva di una situazione debitoria al 31 dicembre 2016 pari a 220 milioni).
A rendere meno lineare la definizione di un prezzo equo c'è però la questione delle questioni: ovvero il nuovo stadio con annesso distretto multifunzionale. Un sì al progetto, senza le contorsioni e i paletti posti da Palazzo Marino nelle scorse settimane, può fare da volano alla cessione, inducendo a un passo definitivo i diversi conglomerati esteri che si sono interessati al club e/o alla realizzazione dell'opera. Se un passo in avanti decisivo verso il via libera arrivasse dal sindaco Beppe Sala in primavera si aprirebbero le condizioni per avere in sella la nuova proprietà del Milan già dalla prossima stagione. Un perdurante rallentamento dell’iter amministrativo viceversa potrebbe rimescolare le acque con esiti difficili da prevedere.
Al momento, sono due i grandi gruppi esteri che hanno avviato discussioni più serie con il Milan sul doppio fronte proprietà-stadio. Mentre va registrato anche la presenza al “tavolo” di un soggetto italiano. I nomi da cerchiare con il circoletto rosso sono a vario titolo: LVMH Moët Hennessy Louis Vuitton; Hines Interests Limited Partnership; Prelios. Ma andiamo con ordine per capirne ruolo e i diversi obiettivi.

La famiglia Arnault
Dell’interessamento al club rossonero del gruppo del lusso controllato dalla famiglia Arnault si scrive da parecchio e da Parigi sono piovute copiose smentite. La ragione è che i colloqui tra le parti sono congelati in attesa di una schiarita proprio sul fronte stadio. La multinazionale LVMH è proprietaria di oltre 70 marchi di alta moda come Christian Dior, Bulgari, Fendi, Givenchy, Kenzo, Loro Piana e Louis Vuitton, di orologi come TAG Heuer, di gioielli come Tiffany & Co., di vini e liquori come Moët & Chandon, Veuve Clicquot, , di editoria come Les Échos e Le Parisien, e di alberghi di lusso. Elliot ha prospettato alla famiglia Arnault la possibilità di realizzare a San Siro un avveniristico distretto dell'entertainment, dello sport e della moda, sul modello dello Staples Center di Los Angeles, citato spesso dal presidente del Milan Paolo Scaroni per illustrare i canoni estetici e funzionali del progetto proposto dai club milanesi.
Per la Lvmh piantare il proprio vessillo sul nuovo centro turistico e di intrattenimento della città di Milano e utilizzare il brand Milan e il nuovo San Siro come vetrina globale dei propri brand sarebbe un'ottima occasione. Non esistono infatti nessun altro driver a livello di marketing come il calcio e una squadra di successo.
Da qui sono nati i colloqui, ma qui per ora si sono fermati. Anche perché la discrepanza tra la richiesta di Elliot e l'offerta dei francesi è ancora ampia: 1200 milioni contro i 900/950 milioni proposti da Bernard Arnault.
Già così, infatti, l'investimento che potrebbe riguardare direttamente la Arnault Family Group, la holding che ha il controllo del 46,84% delle azioni di Lvmh con il 63,13% dei diritti di voto, si aggirerebbe sui 2 miliardi, considerando anche i 600 milioni pro quota dell'operazione stadio e i circa 500 milioni che si stima servano in due/tre anni per rimettere in carreggiata il Milan e riportarlo in Champions. Un impegno notevole anche per quella che secondo Forbes è la quarta famiglia più ricca del mondo e che necessita del supporto di maggiori “certezze”.

Hines e il nuovo San Siro
Ma chi sarebbe nel caso a edificare e finanziare il futuro Staples Center meneghino? Qui entra in gioco Hines, una delle maggiori società immobiliari al mondo, con sedi in 24 paesi, e beni per un valore stimato di 26 miliardi di dollari (Hines è anche un gestore di fondi immobiliari e ha in portafoglio asset per 120 miliardi). Fondata nel 1957 da Gerald D. Hines nella downtown di Houston Hines a Milano è tutt'altro che un'entità ignota. Ad Hines infatti si devono tra i più importanti interventi urbanistici che hanno ringiovanito e abbellito il volto della città, come Porta Nuova Garibaldi e Piazza Cordusio. Dal 2015 il gruppo immobiliare ha investito a Milano 1,8 miliardi ed altri 3 miliardi ha in programma di investirli entro il 2023, come ha dichiarato il ceo italiano Mario Abbadessa, metà dei quali da raccogliere tra gli investitori asiatici, europei e americani.
I progetti a cui attualmente sta lavorando Hines d’altronde intersecano in un modo o nell'altro quelli del Milan e dell'Inter. Si tratta infatti di interventi urbanistici in fieri nella zona ex Trotto a San Siro, che ad aprile 2019 Hines ha assorbito dal gruppo Snaitech, e nell’ex area Falck di Sesto San Giovanni. In quest'ultimo progetto MilanoSesto, Hines dovrebbe diventare advisor industriale per Intesa Sanpaolo e assumere una partecipazione azionaria.


Gruppo Prelios
In entrambe le aree oggetto di riqualificazione peraltro è già presente Prelios, ex società immobiliare risorta negli ultimi anni allargando il business alla gestione dei crediti deteriorati, e presieduta da un nome importante delle cronache finanziarie e non solo, Fabrizio Palenzona. Banchiere, uomo delle Fondazioni, leader degli autotrasportatori, delle società autostradali, ex presidente degli Aeroporti di Roma e molto altro, Palenzona è stato artefice di diverse operazioni su Milano e provincia negli ultimi tempi. A maggio 2019 il Gruppo Prelios ha acquisito da Bizzi&Partners per circa 50 milioni il 100% del capitale sociale della newco MilanoSesto Development, per lo sviluppo immobiliare di una zona che, con una superficie lorda complessiva di 1.450.000 metri quadrati, rappresenta il più grande progetto di riqualificazione immobiliare e urbanistica in Italia. E sarà Prelios ad assumere la gestione del fondo nel quale sarà conferita la proprietà di Hines nell’ex area Trotto.

Tra Parigi e il Texas
Quindi o che il nuovo stadio sorga a San Siro o che i due club si trasferiscano a Sesto San Giovanni (comune che ha già dato la propria disponibilità) Hines e Prelios, forti di risorse finanziarie e know how, si candidano come interlocutori privilegiati di Milan e Inter. Non sarà solo una coincidenza mondana se lo scorso 6 dicembre sia Palenzona sia Scaroni erano ospiti al desco sponsorizzato da Hines nella riservatissima cena di Gala per l’American Chamber of Commerce in Italy che ha radunato nello Studio 90 di via Mecenate le più influenti personalità de mondo dell'industria e della finanza. Dopo la nefasta esperienza cinese, appare sempre più chiaro, perciò, che l’unica speranza di rinascita per il Milan che fu di Silvio Berlusconi è quella “transatlantica” sull’asse Parigi e Houston.


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Bellinazzo, su Il Sole 24 Ore, dedica un dettagliato articolo alla situazione societaria ed al futuro del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, l'articolo integrale redatto dal giornalista.
> 
> 
> Milan in crisi. Viva il Milan! Nel cinico mondo degli affari le attuali difficoltà del club rossonero, aggravate dal clamoroso rovescio bergamasco, potrebbero essere viste come delle magnifiche opportunità da eventuali compratori. Meno bene va il team di Pioli più facilmente il fondo Elliot potrebbe abbassare le pretese e liberarsi di un “asset” che sta diventando indigesto, soprattutto sotto il profilo mediatico. Certo l’hedge fund americano non è abituato a registrare minusvalenze e non si rassegnerà a un passaggio di mano che non sia remunerativo. Per quanto le amnesie della squadra e gli errori fin qui commessi dalla dirigenza abbiano reso molto più complicato del previsto il piano di una ricca buonuscita dal settore calcistico.
> ...



Il soggetto italiano. Chi sarà mai???!


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Bellinazzo, su Il Sole 24 Ore, dedica un dettagliato articolo alla situazione societaria ed al futuro del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, l'articolo integrale redatto dal giornalista su Il Sole 24 Ore.
> 
> 
> Milan in crisi. Viva il Milan! Nel cinico mondo degli affari le attuali difficoltà del club rossonero, aggravate dal clamoroso rovescio bergamasco, potrebbero essere viste come delle magnifiche opportunità da eventuali compratori. Meno bene va il team di Pioli più facilmente il fondo Elliot potrebbe abbassare le pretese e liberarsi di un “asset” che sta diventando indigesto, soprattutto sotto il profilo mediatico. Certo l’hedge fund americano non è abituato a registrare minusvalenze e non si rassegnerà a un passaggio di mano che non sia remunerativo. Per quanto le amnesie della squadra e gli errori fin qui commessi dalla dirigenza abbiano reso molto più complicato del previsto il piano di una ricca buonuscita dal settore calcistico.
> ...



.


----------



## Freddiedevil (23 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Bellinazzo, su Il Sole 24 Ore, dedica un dettagliato articolo alla situazione societaria ed al futuro del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, l'articolo integrale redatto dal giornalista su Il Sole 24 Ore.
> 
> 
> Milan in crisi. Viva il Milan! Nel cinico mondo degli affari le attuali difficoltà del club rossonero, aggravate dal clamoroso rovescio bergamasco, potrebbero essere viste come delle magnifiche opportunità da eventuali compratori. Meno bene va il team di Pioli più facilmente il fondo Elliot potrebbe abbassare le pretese e liberarsi di un “asset” che sta diventando indigesto, soprattutto sotto il profilo mediatico. Certo l’hedge fund americano non è abituato a registrare minusvalenze e non si rassegnerà a un passaggio di mano che non sia remunerativo. Per quanto le amnesie della squadra e gli errori fin qui commessi dalla dirigenza abbiano reso molto più complicato del previsto il piano di una ricca buonuscita dal settore calcistico.
> ...



È un articolo talmente tanto dettagliato che, se fosse riempito di fregnacce, al posto di Belinazzo mi nascondere per un po'


----------



## Pungiglione (23 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Bellinazzo, su Il Sole 24 Ore, dedica un dettagliato articolo alla situazione societaria ed al futuro del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, l'articolo integrale redatto dal giornalista su Il Sole 24 Ore.
> 
> 
> Milan in crisi. Viva il Milan! Nel cinico mondo degli affari le attuali difficoltà del club rossonero, aggravate dal clamoroso rovescio bergamasco, potrebbero essere viste come delle magnifiche opportunità da eventuali compratori. Meno bene va il team di Pioli più facilmente il fondo Elliot potrebbe abbassare le pretese e liberarsi di un “asset” che sta diventando indigesto, soprattutto sotto il profilo mediatico. Certo l’hedge fund americano non è abituato a registrare minusvalenze e non si rassegnerà a un passaggio di mano che non sia remunerativo. Per quanto le amnesie della squadra e gli errori fin qui commessi dalla dirigenza abbiano reso molto più complicato del previsto il piano di una ricca buonuscita dal settore calcistico.
> ...



Ci voleva un articolo così, dai speriamo che a Giugno arrivino i nuovi proprietari


----------



## Zenos (23 Dicembre 2019)

Il soggetto italiano mi preoccupa non poco...


----------



## zamp2010 (23 Dicembre 2019)

talmente stufo di leggere certe notizie, sembra che facciamo solo passi indietro


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Dicembre 2019)

Il soggetto italiano riporta alla mente il vecchio incubo della cordata Galliani-Raiola-Preziosi-Mendes.


----------



## __king george__ (23 Dicembre 2019)

il soggetto italiano sarà il solito Renzo Rosso che poi a un certo punto dirà "macchè...mica ho i soldi per potermi permettere una società come il Milan io…"


----------



## mabadi (23 Dicembre 2019)

Ho smesso di leggere alla parola Primavera


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Dicembre 2019)

Ritorni da noi Carissimo Presidente


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Bellinazzo, su Il Sole 24 Ore, dedica un dettagliato articolo alla situazione societaria ed al futuro del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, l'articolo integrale redatto dal giornalista su Il Sole 24 Ore.
> 
> 
> Milan in crisi. Viva il Milan! Nel cinico mondo degli affari le attuali difficoltà del club rossonero, aggravate dal clamoroso rovescio bergamasco, potrebbero essere viste come delle magnifiche opportunità da eventuali compratori. Meno bene va il team di Pioli più facilmente il fondo Elliot potrebbe abbassare le pretese e liberarsi di un “asset” che sta diventando indigesto, soprattutto sotto il profilo mediatico. Certo l’hedge fund americano non è abituato a registrare minusvalenze e non si rassegnerà a un passaggio di mano che non sia remunerativo. Per quanto le amnesie della squadra e gli errori fin qui commessi dalla dirigenza abbiano reso molto più complicato del previsto il piano di una ricca buonuscita dal settore calcistico.
> ...



.


----------



## uolfetto (23 Dicembre 2019)

guardate che il soggetto italiano lo nomina eh. É il gruppo Prelios, il terzo di quelli indicati.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Bellinazzo, su Il Sole 24 Ore, dedica un dettagliato articolo alla situazione societaria ed al futuro del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, l'articolo integrale redatto dal giornalista su Il Sole 24 Ore.
> 
> 
> Milan in crisi. Viva il Milan! Nel cinico mondo degli affari le attuali difficoltà del club rossonero, aggravate dal clamoroso rovescio bergamasco, potrebbero essere viste come delle magnifiche opportunità da eventuali compratori. Meno bene va il team di Pioli più facilmente il fondo Elliot potrebbe abbassare le pretese e liberarsi di un “asset” che sta diventando indigesto, soprattutto sotto il profilo mediatico. Certo l’hedge fund americano non è abituato a registrare minusvalenze e non si rassegnerà a un passaggio di mano che non sia remunerativo. Per quanto le amnesie della squadra e gli errori fin qui commessi dalla dirigenza abbiano reso molto più complicato del previsto il piano di una ricca buonuscita dal settore calcistico.
> ...



Sì, va bene, abbiamo capito.

Il Milan verrà usato come scusa per far entrare di prepotenza qualche marchio straniero e farlo spopolare, con tanto di negozi e impianti, dopodiché il club verrà tranquillamente cestinato, avendo asservito allo scopo..

Era meglio se ci prendeva Commisso.


----------



## danjr (24 Dicembre 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> il soggetto italiano sarà il solito Renzo Rosso che poi a un certo punto dirà "macchè...mica ho i soldi per potermi permettere una società come il Milan io…"



Guarda, meglio Enzo Rosso di quello che siamo adesso


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Dicembre 2019)

Non ci sono italiani in grado di sostenere il confronto con arabi. Qui deve arrivare uno che farebbe sentire Mansur un poveraccio.


----------

